# biggest gloat ever (for me anyway)



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

I wasn't really sure where to put this, as it can cover every facet of this site considering what it is that I stumbled into. I have to tell someone…

I just want to make a post stating that I landed what I think might be my dream job. I am only 2 months in but still have to pinch myself to make sure I am not dreaming. I landed a position at purdue university in the custom woodworking shop. I get paid to do this full time now, with incredible benefits. Cant believe it. I just found my place of retirement. Super happy and relieved about this. All the fellows I share the shop with are all outstanding people to boot. Certainly, I am counting my blessings these days.

At some point I will have to post photos of the shop. A large portion of the giant equipment came from an old battleship. Cool history there.


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

awesome!! I'm jealous!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats! And of course they're outstanding. They're woodworkers  It's great to hear good news when so much is always negative. Keep on keeping' on!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations. Sounds like you are one happy camper. When your doing what you love it's not work.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. You know what? It IS awesome. Every day I think to myself, I don't have to get in an attic, or mess with some old outdated electrical, or fool with another damn kitchen remodel. EVER AGAIN!!!! Unless I choose to do that. The best part though, is that it is a 8 minute drive or a 12 minute bicycle ride. not to mention all the sites to see on the way there or back. Cripes, I'm a very lucky guy. Heck, who knows? Maybe I'll find a better half being around such a large, diverse pool of folks.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Sounds great Congratulations on probably all of our dream jobs. 
Two things tho
1- careful posting pics it could b against their policy 
2- careful what u post since youve told everyone where u work At my work if you tell where u work you hav to ad a disclaimer to each post saying it's not the businesses opinion but your own. It's the PC culture we live in
No meaning to rain on ur parade just want u to keep ur job


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

^^^ noted


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

That has to be near the top of the "You suck" gloat pile. Congrads, big time.


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

Congrats! And all the best to you.
Rodney


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks. I just found out earlier this week that photo documentation is allowed and encouraged. Expect some shop shots and some projects I'll be working on in the future.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

But…do you get a discount on root beer at Triple X?? It's good stuff.

Congrats on the new gig!!
earl


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

No discount on the root beer, but, there's a saying in the shop and it's "five bucks" which means scraps, surplus material, hardware, stuff like that, all costs five bucks. There's also the salvage store right next door and there are some fine deals that the university puts through there. We get dibs on equipment before it goes over there as well. It's a good place to be. Pretty much all of the trades are under one roof so there is an incredible wealth of resources and people. Need a stainless steel bottom on your cabinet? Go down the hall and have the metal shop make one for you. It's pretty friggin sweet over there.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats on the job. The university is not a bad place to work for sure (has it politics and changes but where doesn't) and overall very solid benefits. As you pointed out the commute time really ends up being a nice benefit also.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats, sometimes you fall into a good one!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! I am jealous! What an great job/career that you have. Do whatever you have to do to stick with it and retire from there. Take advantage of the great benefits package and save all you can and contribute to your retirement fund as much as you can. You will be surprised how fast old creeps up on you. All the best for your future!


----------

